

Ask HN: Questions to ask before taking on a startup job offer - liquimoon

Recently, I have got multiple job offers. I am just curious to find out what questions do you guys ask in picking a job. And any criteria that you have other than salaries.<p>Some of the questions I ask are:
1. How do you make money?
2. How much stock can I get?
3. Any paid vacations?
4. What are the performance criteria?
5. Is working remote an option?
6. Is the office dog friendly? (Since I have a small dog)
7. Can I continue to work on my personal projects (websites)?<p>The criteria that I take into account are:
1. Team (chemistry with the team, expertise of the team, direct access to mentors) 
2. Culture (is it a fun place to work)
3. Technology (I only want to work on Rails projects and would like to learn about iPhone dev)
4. Growth (I want to work on companies that will benefit me in the long run as an entrepreneur. Specifically in the area of marketing, fund raising, pitching ideas etc. Also what can I expect to become down the road.)<p>Anything to add? Thanks in advance.
======
sidmitra
I think the questions you've outlined are usually what anyone should be
worried about, except maybe the dog friendly one :-)

Also, it would be good if you can do some research in the the main business
model for the company. How familiar are they with their target market, what is
their target market? and stuff like that. I've found quite a lot of startups
are clueless about that. Finding a year down the line that the equity(over
cash) is worthless... is certainly not a good feeling. I've been there
personally so i know.

If you're taking equity, get something written on the equity agreement and
this is a MUST!

~~~
liquimoon
Great insights! Thanks a lot!

------
kls
If no new revenue streams where developed and no new customers bought, how
long will it be until your operating capital runs out.

second, how man rounds of funding are planned? Are those rounds delusional
(this is only important if your are receiving equity)?

------
jacquesm
Are you funded?

What is the track record of the management? (1st startup?)

How much runway do you have?

Talk to others that are employed there.

